

Digital ocean not safe harbor? - spaceland

I have used DO for a few years running my business in Spain, seems they are no longer certified. Must I be switching providers?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;safeharbor.export.gov&#x2F;companyinfo.aspx?id=18129
======
detaro
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/how-
about-u...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/how-about-usa-eu-
safe-harbor-policy)

Seems like they are aware of it, but don't really care that much. Reason
enough to move away from them, even if they regain certification.

------
andrewsomething
Hey! Just wanted to give you a quick update on this. We had been in the
process of completing a full third-party audit to ensure Safe Harbor
compliance. This has been completed, and our status has been update on
export.gov:

[https://safeharbor.export.gov/companyinfo.aspx?id=27566](https://safeharbor.export.gov/companyinfo.aspx?id=27566)

------
Someone1234
Here's a Wikipedia article explaining:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Safe_Harbor_Priv...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Safe_Harbor_Privacy_Principles)

